# Game 22: Heat @ Bucks (12/6/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 6, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st of a 4 game road trip. 

Bucks owned us last season. They have two things we struggle against. A quick PG and a scoring big. Salmons seems to always play well against us too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I feel alright about this game. Jennings can be a tough cover if he gets going but his FG% is horrendous. I suppose that means he will turn into Jamal Crawford/Ben Gordon for this game.

We might need more Dampier/Z and either less Joel or more Joel at PF for this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm a little concerned about this one. Bucks are better than their record suggests, and they're biggest strengths (should they play to them) are our biggest weaknesses. I'm a big fan of Bogut's game, I think he's a terrific player, and i'm not sure which (if any) of our big guys match up with him best, but it's probably Damp.

We need to cut Jennings's penetration in the lane off, as that's always our biggest downfall. He's not a great shooter, but he is streaky, so we'll see what happens there. 

Offensively, we need to exploit the Bosh mismatch. Whether it's Sanders, Gooden or Ilyasova - Bosh should have the physical and speed advantage.

Mbah a Moute is a good defender, and he'll probably get Lebron.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

They beat Magic, beating the Bucks is a must.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> We need to cut Jennings's penetration in the lane off, as that's always our biggest downfall. He's not a great shooter, but he is streaky, so we'll see what happens there.


If only we had a super quick defensive guard to defend guys like Jennings for stretches.........


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I see what you did there 

Off topic - has anyone heard how Varnado is going in Europe?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> They beat Magic, beating the Bucks is a must.


In fairness to the Magic, they were without Dwight, Jameer, Redick, and Pietrus who were all out with a stomach virus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Off topic - has anyone heard how Varnado is going in Europe?


10 games:

32.9 mpg, 17.2 ppg on 61%, 10 rpg, 3.8 bpg, 2.2 spg, 2.7 tpg


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 10 games:
> 
> 32.9 mpg, 17.2 ppg on 61%, 10 rpg, 3.8 bpg, 2.2 spg, 2.7 tpg


Bring him back Pat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice highlights package. Jace, there's your Whiteside.

He could be good here.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it, my feed is not working.

Anybody can hook me up with a feed?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

NM

Working now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^sent you one anyway


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice ball movement


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good god Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glasss


nice start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh2smooooth


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it me or does this team look better every game? ball movement is excellent to start again tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is right, Wade is the worst finisher in the league


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwade...Facepalm


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice putback by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Run!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron/Dwade in the fast break is a thing of beauty right now.

I wonder if Jennings is on the mental notes list?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat look like they're on fast forward. Crazy energy and pace to start off the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron and Wade both have an extra pep in their step.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shot clock, buzzer beating 3 by jennings. Add that to the list of end of shot clock shots that have gone in against Miami this season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Slow it down. Play defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z gets two early fouls. Damp gets early minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey look, Spo playing the matchup and going with Damp over Joel against Bogut!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, cheap 2nd foul on Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade beat at his own game there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-21 Miami after 1

bad end to the quarter. Holding the Bucks to 37%, but gotta stop fouling them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Continue to play through Bosh. He's the guy with the biggest matchup advantage.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bucks are getting some lucky bounces here. We keep traveling and making dumb mistakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who gives a **** about Sprewell? Get back to the game!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 turnovers for Mario now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio playing ****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers and Wade are out of control today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp is playing solid post defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep feeding Bosh. Wade is actually doing a good job getting space, he's just not finishing


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron keeps picking his nose on camera


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade drawing fouls at will


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pity about Wade's FT  so gross


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Wade drawing fouls at will


Wade and Maggette should just have a free throw contest


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work JJ drawing the charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Wade and Maggette should just have a free throw contest


Maggette would win, Wade cant hit em


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ goes BANG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z hasn't hit a shot in 2 and a half GAMES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beautiful hook by CB!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful hook by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow sick hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws another charge


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ AGAIN drawing the charge.

JJ for MIP


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, JJ had too much time to shoot that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z not happy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z gets his 3rd. Joel in now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and Wade getting into the paint and drawing free throws


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z has been struggling lately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant wait until Bron is hitting these and1 opportunities on a regular basis. He hasnt been getting the rolls on them so far this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Stop missing free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit - that was a good opportunity squandered


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron wtf


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hit FTs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sloppy as hell but still up 13. Lets calm down and run it through Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense has been sloppy, but our D has been terrific


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is just retarded


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some of these turnovers tonight have been just horrible.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel's nightly moment on offense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel got screwed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ again ahhaa


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh COME ON!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad close out to a quarter. Still up 11, but should be up by much more against a team that is shooting just 33% for the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was awful defense...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-35 Miami at the half

Should be up by more. Good D though, up until that last possession...

3rd quarters have become a problem for this team. Need to get back to that energy and pace they had to begin the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing pretty well - we started amazingly, but have cooled since.

Keep establishing Bosh and working that matchup. Lebron will get going eventually, DWade playing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool pic from the 1st half..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Wade, such a poser


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333

He loves that corner 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible quarter. 3rd is our nemesis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead down to 6. These turnovers are killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

12 TO's for the game. Not good enough.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cool pic from the 1st half..


Epic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh, get inside...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nothing dropping


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Carlos drawing the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh all of a sudden cant hit that J


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Offense is looking more fluid every game it seems.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is way off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! what a pass!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB, tough


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off the glass. So he misses open J's but hits a turnaround J off the glass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not suprisingly, we let Bogut dominate the start of this quarter - and the Bucks came back.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Put Wade in for Henne


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Put Wade in for Henne


sadly i lol'd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333

Wow, nice shot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Arrrrrrrrrroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws his 3rd charge of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan hits the J

nice pass by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How many charges did Jones draw tonight!?!?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it, Mags make the 3 with .5 left


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another Lebron bunny rolls off, this is stupid


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad close to the quarter and another buzzer beater..

69-59 Miami after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course Maggette hits that. OF COURSE.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We need to stop these 3rd quarter crumbles.

If it weren't for that quarter, I think we would of won by a much more decisive margin in the past few games...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally gets a J to go in


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who is this Sanders rookie that came out of no where and has such a great game against us!??!?!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

D Wade And1111111111111111111


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Maggette is either scoring or getting to the line every possession.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maggette is getting superstar calls out there....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

These Bucks fans are dirty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4 fouls in 3 minutes.

Great, so theyre gonna be in the bonus nearly all of the quarter....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So frustrating.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We cannot shake this team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad fouls and turnovers are killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario out. Carlos in.

Mario has been horrible tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wtf??


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The offense has gone into full retard mode


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst offensive foul call ever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Z whiffed on the screen and they still call it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks are getting every call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He didnt even touch him on that screen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All our movement has stopped


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He was clearly still moving what the hell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF was that play? Got lucky Wade grabbed the rebound.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are moving in slow motion out there, assuming anyone is moving at all


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont get why we arent trying to get Bosh in the post against Ilyasova.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake and J by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ with a much needed J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big bucket byu Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pullback J by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Bucks are absolutely ON defensively. Two tough jumpers by Lebron and Wade but goddamn, they are beating us to the spot every time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF!!! Not offensive!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What?! Wow, every call is going against us. Unreal.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahaha what a ludicrous call


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ticky tack call man! Bosh was justbeing physical there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shoot the ball dammit


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Way too much passing there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh should have taken that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are just making this game so much more difficult then it needed to be


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it, bad turn overs and a wide open shot for wade and he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

he missed but I love seeing Wade starting to use the glass more often.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't get over some of these calls. The Z and Bosh ones were absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet reverse by Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a move Bosh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh! BOSH!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Boshome


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That reverse was sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another superstar call for Maggette. Unreal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big bucket by Carlos!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hits the J. Great find by Lebron

Timeout Bucks with the Heat back up 10.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That's game. Nice try buckaroos. 5 game win streak.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo with the dagger

Eat **** Maggette


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We are starting to pull this through, Arroyo's bucket might be the closer.

Wow at bosh's drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo is 6-6 tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh getting cute but Damp with the nice cleanup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp scores! 

A Center finally scores! The streak of 7 quarters is over


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POTG Wade 25 pts 13 rebs 5 asts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets rebound #14. Career high for him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wished Bosh would of gone strong to the basket and dunked it though...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dee-Zy said:


> I wished Bosh would of gone strong to the basket and dunked it though...


He would have gotten called for a charge guaranteed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks have missed 51 shots tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

POTG will be tough - Carlos was terrific, Wade had good stats though - lotta turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win! 5 in a row


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Arroyo had one of his better games but Wade's 14 rebounds steals it. That's the kinda production you expect from a big, to go with 25 pts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 88-78

Nice win but this shouldnt have been as close as it was at the end.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grind it out win on the road. This was a win for the defense.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I loved our Offense in the first half, no idea what the hell happened to it in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

POTG between Wade and Arroyo. Tough one, but as great as Arroyo was, and although he had 6 turnovers, Wade was great all night and hit the biggest shots in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We are a half game out of first place in the division with Orlando's loss tonight.

edit: make that 1 1/2. I guess they updated the standings already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^We have the stomach virus to thank for that 

Its crazy how many teams have been hit with the flu bug already this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade POTG but Arroyo was pretty good, especially with Chalmers having one of those games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was probably Carlos' best game as a member of the Heat. He also did a pretty good job on Jennings.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Agreed, Carlos was terrific.

Next game @ Utah will be a real barometer check to see where we stand.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's averages over last 3:

24.33 points
11.0 rebounds
5.67 assists
2.00 steals
1.33 blocks
30/54 = 56% fg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's putting up numbers that would be great for Power Forwards and Centers 

Wade struggles, we lose. Wade is on, we win. That seems to be the trend this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For ****s and giggles.

Bosh's last 3:

19.3 points
9.0 rebounds
1.6 assists
26/50 = 52% fg


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


>


WOAH...
Love that pic,

Is there a full res somewhere? I would want to make it my wallpaper!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

C'mon. Couldn't ya'll have waited another game.. for another team.. to take such a quality photograph? It's disheartening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^ 

That pic takes the top pic of the year away from this one...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man I forgot about that one too, fantastic picture


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Hoop/comedy troupe (Wade, Bosh, James) performs on court…. and off*


> It took the Big 3 nearly an hour, after the game, ended to finally meet with the media.
> 
> And when they did, they found plenty of reasons to laugh.
> 
> ...


Hope ths gets put up on heat.com


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario was awful tonight. Unfortunate for him that Carlos played awesome in the same game - but thank god he did.

Good win - wasnt pretty, but we got the job done. Grit, energy bus and purity tonight .


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Mario was awful tonight. Unfortunate for him that Carlos played awesome in the same game - but thank god he did.
> 
> Good win - wasnt pretty, but we got the job done. Grit, energy bus and purity tonight .


With a positive disposition throughout.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He's putting up numbers that would be great for Power Forwards and Centers
> 
> Wade struggles, we lose. Wade is on, we win. That seems to be the trend this season.


That's because when Wade struggled this year he's been playing historically bad. Like 1-13 type bad. If Lebron were playing like that it would be hard for the Heat to win.

But Lebron and Bosh are pretty stable, so if Wade plays at a high level, the Heat should win. I'd actually push it to say so long as Wade doesn't suck the Heat should be okay. They can't win though if him or Lebron go 1-13.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


>


Hard to believe that's real. That's an awesome poster.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Hard to believe that's real. That's an awesome poster.


I know! I want to have it wall size in my room!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's like a picture straight out of a superhero comic book!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's weird, Dwyane's back up to shooting 47% on the season, even despite those filthy games against Boston - and I still don't think he's really found his J so far this season. Once he starts getting that down, we'll be real good.

Pretty much if all the Big 3 play well, we win by double digits. That's how it seems to go anyway.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Which is a bad thing as well because we can't allow it that all the other team has to do is shut one guy down or get one of our guy out of rhythm for them to win.


----------

